# I know this is so heavily blasphemous....



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 17, 2007)

but is anybody starting to get really bored with MAC?  I'm so over all the limited stuff, and whenever I go, I almost have to force myself into looking.  My last MAC purchase consisted of replacing my current eyebrow pencil, and the purchase before that was only exciting because it was a pro purchase, in Vegas, and I was just intoxicated enough to buy 3 jars of glitter.  C-Shock was pretty exciting for me...for like 10 minutes.  I bought 4 shadows, they're still in the bag from when I bought them a month ago.  I dunno if its because I work for Sephora, where we don't sell MAC and shouldn't be wearing it, or if I've just truly outgrown it, but it's kinda sad.  I wanna get excited when I go in there, but I just can't anymore lol it's pretty lame!


Could this be the end??


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

I am, too. But, I've bought so much stuff in the past year that hardly anything excites me anymore. I've bought a couple of NARS products from work and I went to the MAC store and got a couple Tendertones & a Barbie for me and lipsticks for my mom. I didn't even see C-Shock on display and didn't bother to ask about it. I've been feeling like my obsession was winding down, but....I don't know. I'm going to check out some CARGO later today. So, we'll see....


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it's because there's a new collection every three minutes but no improvement to the permanent line that I am getting annoyed with EL. :/


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 17, 2007)

i feel the same way.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 17, 2007)

Me three.


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 17, 2007)

i feel the same way.  i have even gotten to the point where i cut back on specktra. products are looking a like and it takes a lot to impress me. but then when i get disappointed with other cosmetic linesas or we get closer to the a release date for a collection or i see fotd's... i'm happy mac girl again.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 17, 2007)

*Not blasphemous at all -- Here's another point of view.*

I probably will never “get tired of MAC and its LEs” because I don’t have access to other brands and colors. I live in a small town which caters to Caucasian customers moreso than women of color. Before I heard about MAC (Feb 2006), I had stopped going to the dept stores or drug stores to buy makeup because I was so over Fashion Fair and the colors at the counters from the different brands did not fit my skin coloring. Although I begged and pleaded for them to carry the “darker” colors.

But I know I probably would feel the same way as most of you feel if I had access to a Sephora, Neiman-Marcus, Macy’s, Nordstrom, etc., to try Stila, Cargo, Nars, etc. I know they have colors that complement dark-skin but I am so tired of ordering on-line – only to be disheartened by the chalkiness and lightness of the product and then have to re-package and mail back the returns. Although Sephora has a generous return policy, I get tired of returning things. And I think the nearest Sephora (or any of the other stores) is about 4 hours away.

There was a glimmer of hope once – it was announced in 2005 that we were getting a Sephora in a new shopping center. But because of the developer taking so long to break-ground, Sephora backed out and now we’re getting an ULTA. 

And because I’m so familiar with MAC’s makeup including the finishes and their performance, I can buy on-line with confidence. I believe I’ve only returned 1 item and been dissatisfied with a couple of colors in the palettes and quads I’ve ordered.

Whereas, with makeup I’ve ordered from other brands, I’ve been disappointed with the performance and/or color. So I stick with what I know does work for me and that’s MAC atm. 

Choice is a luxury and I probably would be “sick” of Mac, too, like some of you are if I had the many choices you have; but not right now. Maybe in about 10 – 20 years or so. Variety is truly the spice of life, but for now, I am completely satisfied with MAC. I pick and choose from the LE collections and also from the permanent line. I don’t feel I have to have “everything” from a collection. It does not matter to me if MAC launches a collection every 2 weeks or twice a year. Because what I don’t want atm I don’t have to get to satisfy some perceived future craving. My philosophy is that if I can’t get it because it’s “sold out” or unavailable in this country, MAC will launch something better that will take its place. No need to stalk and hunt it down on e-Bay or elsewhere.

I don’t miss or crave all the previous LE collections because I was not into MAC at the time they were launched. From what I’ve seen, MAC has re-promoted several LE items since Feb 2006 and if I sit still long enough, they’ll come back around again.

So if I feel hyped up about some super-sought-after product, I just take a deep breath, relax and wait..... No need to get into a state of angst.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 17, 2007)

I love MAC but I'm trying out other products and seeing whats out there. I think you're really lucky to work for Sephora!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, I miss having Sephora around me, but I can find a lot of products in boutique stores here. I bought CARGO's Panama Blush and Ceylon eyeshadow today.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet she gets good discounts on cosmetics! hehe


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 17, 2007)

I know I work there, but I am not tired of MAC. I don't love every collection, but I don't have to. I get excited about some of them (like Flashtronic and Rushmetal) and others don't interest me at all (like C-Shock). But that's the beauty of MAC and the beauty of having other lines to choose from. 

I'm also excited about the addition of Paint Pots and Mattene and Matte 2 and Slimshines. Since Slimshines are becoming perm, and I'm assuming Mattene will be made so along with them, even the standing line has had some tweaking. Oh, not to mention the new perm lashes coming up and the new perm mascara.

Anyway, just my two cents, but I think MAC is an interesting, ever-evolving line and I can't wait for my next Update to see what's next!


----------



## Ethel (Jul 17, 2007)

I used to be excited by MAC, but I feel like the LE's are scam, that the collections aren't very well thought out and are just a way to trick people into getting something half assed because it'll soon be gone. Now I'm mostly bored by it. I have a few staples, but other than that I like the quality and marketing of other lines better (Dear NARS, I love you).


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was introduced to MAC in 1990 by a friend in NYC.  Having been familiar with the company over such a long period, I can say that I am not tired.

Some of you guy's frustration could be do to the fact that MAC had been perceived as the 'end-all-be-all'.  As a MUA, I met so many people (non MUAs) that considered MAC to be the ONLY or BEST make-up line.  I have never considered it to be either of those things-hence not tired.

I still hate when people inquire "Do you use MAC"? - as if it's proof of professionalism, MU artistry skills...

I'm only suggesting that you may have built MAC up mentally and emotionally and overdosed to an extent.  Now, because you are more advanced in your cosmetic product knowledge - you know that there is a whole universe of make-up for you to enjoy.

If that's vague, please let me know and I'll try to clarify.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I used to be excited by MAC, but I feel like the LE's are scam, that the collections aren't very well thought out and are just a way to trick people into getting something half assed because it'll soon be gone. Now I'm mostly bored by it. I have a few staples, but other than that I like the *quality* and marketing of other lines better (Dear NARS, I love you)._

 
Yes, that too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't feel bad!  There are so many lines out there that offer products superior to MAC in different ways.  If you don't explore them, you're only cheating yourself.  I still buy a lot of MAC, mostly b/c with the discount, it's close to drugstore prices.  So I can't pass up that kind of deal.  But now I have the MUFE discount and am loving exploring that line.  I also love Nars, Cargo, Stila, Urban Decay and I get more excited when purchasing from those lines than I do my MAC purchases.  Plus, the packaging.  MAC's is sleek and sophisticated and all, but having all that black in your kit gets a little boring.  I love the packaging from Tarte, Too Faced, and UD, it's so much more fun than MACs.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not bored with MAC, but I am less than impressed with some of the things they are releasing.   I feel like there are a lot of other great brands out there.  There is a lot to be excited about with Cargo, Urban Decay, Nars, Makeup Forever, Lancome, Stila, Too Faced, and Sephora brand products.  I don't think MAC is the be all end all, but I think it is for a lot of people, hense the elevated excitement.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 17, 2007)

I know how you feel, going to MAC used to be so special, and I still treasure all their products but my skepticism for the brand has really grown the last year or so...I don't feel it's truly an artist brand anymore what with all the trend-jumping products and lots of uninspired collections.


----------



## Holly (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i feel the same way. i have even gotten to the point where i cut back on specktra. products are looking a like and it takes a lot to impress me. but then when i get disappointed with other cosmetic linesas or we get closer to the a release date for a collection or i see fotd's... i'm happy mac girl again._

 
Same here, I've been cutting down on Specktra a ton, due to my lack of MAC interest. I dont even walk into MAC half the time, since nothign in the permanent line is interesting anymore, and a lot of the collections are quite similar.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I don't "hate" MAC or anything, I still have everyday products that I reach for consistently, but I agree that the permanent line just doesn't get updated.  And I have been exploring other lines, but now I'm getting bored with all that stuff too lol I think I've just reached my max on makeup.  I guess I have too much, which I never thought was possible, because I'm overloaded I think.  I used to live my life around my eyeshadow collection.  Now it's rare if I put on eyeshadow (People around me think I'm depressed due to the lack of color around my eyes and cheeks).

I think I'm in a general cosmetic slump, but MAC more specifically. When I go to Sephora or department stores I'll come out with something, but lately it's been hair/skincare...

I successfully bought a new 15x palette and brush cleaner...i didnt swatch a single product


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I've been heavily into my nail stuff (my 1st love), so that's another reason I've cut back on MU.

MAC_Pixie04, are you familiar with CARGO's Panama blush? I found it yesterday and it's beautiful, but when I told a friend about it, it was not on CARGO's or Sephora's site.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 18, 2007)

MAC has never been the end all, be all of makeup for me. Lots of other brands that are interesting and are just as good, if not better, than MAC. Maybe because you're working with makeup so much you don't care to spend as much of your personal time with it?

For me, I think my interest in makeup dies a little in the summer. It's too freakin' hot for me to add another layer of anything odd that isn't necessary


----------



## lipshock (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not one of those that consider MAC to be the end-all, be-all of cosmetics.  There are way too many other brands that are out there that I believe are just as good as MAC, if not better than MAC's quality.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed with the re-releases of colors under different names and the quality for sure. I really don't care about LE collections and dont run out to buy everything new that comes out. 
True, I collect MAC but If it doesn't suit my skintone...why bother.
I think thats where MAC hits everyone's wallets- the assumption that you "have to have" instead of "what you need".
But someone ( a cosmetics exec) said recently ( can't remember their name and I'm paraphrasing)- Makeup is not a neccesity, we sell something that people do not need.

Makes you wonder....


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jul 18, 2007)

My obssession with MAC can truly be defined as a quest for color. I'm obssessed with it!! My wardrobe it the same way.  For example, I'm at J Crew the other day and see an orange shirt.  Well I don't have a shirt that's quite that exact shade of orange, so of course, I buy it.  

MAC will never stop producing new colors.  They may be almost the same as something else, but just a shade lighter, more frosty, more matte, darker, brighter, etc.  

Thus, I will never stop being obssessed with MAC.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 18, 2007)

But, the colors are not "new". Someone posted their Flashtronic haul and I had to take a double-take. 2 of the pigments looked exactly like previous releases.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I'm a bit disappointed with the re-releases of colors under different names and the quality for sure. I really don't care about LE collections and dont run out to buy everything new that comes out. 
*True, I collect MAC but If it doesn't suit my skintone...why bother.
*I think thats where MAC hits everyone's wallets- the assumption that you "have to have" instead of "what you need".
But someone ( a cosmetics exec) said recently ( can't remember their name and I'm paraphrasing)- Makeup is not a neccesity, we sell something that people do not need.

Makes you wonder...._

 
Exactly!  I wouldn't call myself a collector per se, but I don't see the point in getting LE colors that don't work for you, that you have to tweak by adding 5 other colors then blending, just because you want everything LE.  The hype around some products is unreal.  I was on ebay and a Pleasureflush MSF was up and the first bid started at $180.  Seriously?


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

I still like MAC because it's affordable and they have fun colours, and so much variety. A lot of other lines like Dior and Chanel and Lancome cater more towards older women and the colours are all so dull.

I think it's important to look at other cosmetic lines once in while too, though. I've kind of discovered Bobbi Brown and although I only own 1 blush and 1 e/s from it, I realize that MAC quality is not the be all and end all. But especially in Switzerland, cosmetics from high end brands are utterly expensive, so I like the fact that I can buy a bunch of MAC e/s and lipglosses without breaking the bank.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been thinking the same thing for a while now. Everything since baloonacy for the most part has been a dispointment. I stll bought over 1/2 of moonbathe and some c-shock stuff but I have been feeling eh for a while now.
I used to run to the counter on the release day but not anymore. I still think this hooby is the shit but it's expensive. I just realized I neglected my shoe shopping for a while and now I have been wearing flip flops the whole summer. I see prices of anything like that "oh thats 3 lipglasses." kinda like the wendy's commercial. 

I am starting to see stuff I was so excited to get at different CCos and thats upsetting. I loved the take wing quad and over the last 6 months at every cco I've been to it was staring at me. I am definatly going to use that place more often. Babble babble babble. I have to stop posting after I get off work. I am exhausted.

I'm kinda over it too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_  I just realized I neglected my shoe shopping for a while and now I have been wearing flip flops the whole summer. I see prices of anything like that "oh thats 3 lipglasses." kinda like the wendy's commercial. _

 
Lol, that is me too.  I really need to buying other things besides makeup with my money, but I see things and think, "That could be 3 eye shadows," so I don't.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Well, I've been heavily into my nail stuff (my 1st love), so that's another reason I've cut back on MU.

MAC_Pixie04, are you familiar with CARGO's Panama blush? I found it yesterday and it's beautiful, but when I told a friend about it, it was not on CARGO's or Sephora's site._

 

Nope, it's not one we sell.  What does it look like??


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really into MAC but I'm becoming more & more disappointed by the reception of the customers. I mean I still love the makeup but I try not to spend too much time when I'm going because of the bad atmosphere that reigns in the shops.

I really like Make-Up Forever and Bobbi Brown too and I'm always curious about new brands. MAC is ok when you want something fun & colorful but I find that MUF products last longer than MAC ones and they have a great deal of pigments as well.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Nope, it's not one we sell.  What does it look like??_

 
Well, in the can, it looks like a NARS' "Crazed", with less shimmer. But, it goes on as more of a peachy-pink.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 21, 2007)

that sounds delicious...i'll have to try and find one.  perhaps i'll get lucky on MUA


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I still like MAC because it's affordable and they have fun colours, and so much variety. A lot of other lines like Dior and Chanel and Lancome cater more towards older women and the colours are all so dull.

I think it's important to look at other cosmetic lines once in while too, though. I've kind of discovered Bobbi Brown and although I only own 1 blush and 1 e/s from it, I realize that MAC quality is not the be all and end all. But especially in Switzerland, cosmetics from high end brands are utterly expensive, so I like the fact that I can buy a bunch of MAC e/s and lipglosses without breaking the bank._

 
Actually, Dior & Lancome have loads of fun bright colours.


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Jul 21, 2007)

Maybe I'm too much of a newbie to MAC, but I don't ever see myself getting tired of it. There are so many options, and constantly new ones. Plus, I can't afford to have an addiction to more then one cosmetics brand. And since anything else I do like ends up being more expensive then MAC, it's more reason to just stick with them.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 21, 2007)

I still love MAC and will continue to buy and use their products because of their affordability and quality of the majority of their products, so don't think otherwise.  I just wish there was a little more creativity involved, rather than the marketing shove by EL with all the limited edition.  But with the upcoming Matte collection (I LOVE MATTES AND THEY'RE PERMANENT, OMG) and the previous Pro-line only collection of eyeshadows and blushes it seems they're making an effort on not being so "limited edition" and working on their permanent line.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

I will never get tired of MAC and the LE Collections. I've tried a lot of brands but I always come back to MAC. I like the brands Sephora sells but MAC still gets me all excited.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jul 21, 2007)

Im so over MAC! with the prices i really think i should just start buying NARS and spend the extra $10!
It isn't affordable to buy a MAC USD$26 eyeshadow or a USD$72 brush with the prices going up in Australia! So many things in collections are easily duped also which makes me think none of the stuff is original get some creativity.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

I have found myself getting more excited to go to Sephora than to the Mac counter/store.. I dunno if you all have seen my collection in the traincase, but I think have a good amount, and a lil bit of everything. I can honestly say that I'M COO. lol... I wasn't impressed with rushmetal or flashtronic. None of the msfs or e/s did anything for me, I feel like I could subsitute any of those products with something I already have. Don't get me wrong, I'm super excited for the upcoming collections, but only time will tell if they were worth getting excited over. 

I haven't seen Novel Twist yet, I will have to go to Nordies this weekend to check it out. But yea.. Mac is starting to bore meeeeee


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 25, 2007)

I like MAC and its variety and large seleciton but i never really got into it. I guess theres just other brands ive always bought from so i never really felt the need to buy MAC too.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 25, 2007)

I've known about MAC since about 1997-98, when I first started to explore makeup at a young age. I never divulged into it until about a year ago. I started becoming more active in communities((like specktra)) and started to gain more product knowledge about the company, what they stand for..blah blah. Before I was a MAC fan, I used to buy drugstore makeup, and makeup from Sephora. I still do, I'm not oblivious to other makeup lines. And I don't think MAC is the best product line out there. Since I've been a using MAC I've gone through the new collections/read about them w/ everyone else. And few impressed me, and a few didn't. That's expected with any makeup line though. If you were to become obsessed with say Clinique, or Benefit..you'd probably have the same feelings. No customer is ever going to be 100% truly satisfied. And that's just life. There's nothing wrong for feeling the way you do. Maybe you just need a break? And it's possible you may want to explore other makeup lines...who knows. But MAC is great, imo, so I don't necessarily see myself ever becoming tired of them. But I also don't hold back from learning about other makeup brands.


----------



## frocher (Jul 26, 2007)

I am more excited about Sephora, I hate the LE "hurry, hurry get it while you can" mentality.  I wish they would come out with fewer, solid, permanent options.  I think it will eventually bite them in the ass a bit; as their loyal customers grow weary of new collections every other month with  products that for the most part seem less and less well thought out.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's going to hurt MAC. They get new customers all the time who'll be addicted, get bored, and then buy infrequently.

I'm personally tired of LE stuff, but I never cared for the concept of LE makeup in general if it isn't just packaging or putting 4 permanent colors in a compact. I don't like a lot of it, and I think MAC would be better off with 4 color stories of LE stuff per year. One for each season and really develop them.


----------



## Marielle001 (Jul 30, 2007)

I still really like MAC but my taste has definitely "evolved" from what it used to be. I used to go to MAC to get all of the fun, bright colors. I worked at the Disney Store at the mall, and part of my paycheck would go to MAC. (I enjoyed working my way around the Disney Store make-up dress code by wearing Orange eyeshadow, which was the only non-natural color that wasn't banned!) After a while I got more into the pigments than the eyshadows, and the limited stuff became more irritating than interesting. Only this week I finally started exploring other brands- I bought some Urban Decay eyeshadows and liners and a Nars blush. Also, my traincase has gotten boring with the uniform MAC packaging. So I guess, in conclusion, why limit yourself to one brand? It's more fun to explore!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 30, 2007)

See that's what I love about the product lines where I work.  Whenever NARS puts out a new focus collection, the products are added to the permanent collection.  When there's something new out, it's usually added to the line permanently, and new colors of that product are constantly brought in.  I'm so over having to rush and fight for that last LE shadow or track it down on MUA, or get a CP.  What's the point?  GIVE ME PERMANENT OR GIVE ME DEATH!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 30, 2007)

LE makeup always seemed silly to me, especially if it was something that could be used for daily wear and could get used up in about a year or less, like some of the MSFs or the more neutral shadows


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't like all the LE stuff.  If they wanted to do that, seriously then what is wrong with putting out like 4 LE collections out each year (like winter, spring, summer, & fall) or something like that and leaving them out for a few months at a time.

That is something I appreciate about drugstore makeup.  They have somewhat normal LE collections and often times they introduce new products that remain permanant.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 2, 2007)

It's the opposite for me, I'm sick of Sephora. I started my makeup addiction in Sephora you see. I have all the UD brushes, 20 something UD shadows, most of the Too Faced shadows, and some brushes. Everything else never interested me, except for NARS. But I don't buy NARS often because of the price.

After I got tired of Sephora was when I started using MAC. I don't have enough of the staple MAC products so I can't say I'm bored yet.


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 3, 2007)

same here, im getting pretty bored with mac. ionce i got the c-shock i played with it for a week then forgot about it.

i agree with machomula...it's the quest for color that keeps me coming back though.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to say that I'm personally not bored with MAC. This may be because I only discovered the line when I was in my late 30s, and until then, although I've been makeup crazy my entire adult life, I'd shopped only drugstore brands. Sure, there are some great products in the drugstore, but, in general, I've found MAC's products to be far superior.
For example,"Powerhouse" was the first lipstick that ever looked _*red*_, not pink, on me.
It's exaggerating only a little to say that was a life-changing experience.
I love MAC's LE collections, too, because occasionally one comes out("Barbie," "C-Shock") that is way wonderful and fun.
So the thrill is far from gone, at least for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I still like MAC because it's affordable and they have fun colours, and so much variety. A lot of other lines like Dior and Chanel and Lancome cater more towards older women and the colours are all so dull._

 
Have you taken a look at Dior and Lancome products?  They have some amazing eye shadows and great quality.  Sure they don't have the same range of face products (I mean how many blushes does MAC make, probably 3 dozen???) or the never ending cycle of LE items, but a lot of the products MAC produces look similar to other ones anyway.  I have some hot Lancome products that MAC has no dupes for.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not sure if it's going to hurt MAC. They get new customers all the time who'll be addicted, get bored, and then buy infrequently.

*I'm personally tired of LE stuff, but I never cared for the concept of LE makeup in general if it isn't just packaging or putting 4 permanent colors in a compact.* I don't like a lot of it, and I think MAC would be better off with 4 color stories of LE stuff per year. One for each season and really develop them._

 
I know!  That's why I don't understand the hype of the Nordies releases.  For someone who is new to the brand, it can be nice to get a brush set, or a palette, but for those of us with moderate to large collections, I don't need a palette of 6 colors where I already own 4 and the other two are ashy pinky-taupes.  Come on now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_See that's what I love about the product lines where I work.  Whenever NARS puts out a new focus collection, the products are added to the permanent collection.  When there's something new out, it's usually added to the line permanently, and new colors of that product are constantly brought in.  I'm so over having to rush and fight for that last LE shadow or track it down on MUA, or get a CP.  What's the point?  GIVE ME PERMANENT OR GIVE ME DEATH!_

 
Because of the LE collections I feel like I am constantly trying to catch up and meanwhile my wish list grows longer and longer.  If we could have a 3 month hiatis that would be great, and then there would be some serious excitement about the upcoming collections.  Also releasing complete collections (a full range of pigments, shadows, lipglasses, lipsticks, etc.) instead of one that is only lip liners, and then 2 weeks later one that's just lipglosses, and then two weeks later a quad and and 2 lipsticks, might make more sense.  That's just me though.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_  I have some hot Lancome products that MAC has no dupes for._

 
For me, MAC always trumps Lancome because of the respective companies' animal-testing policies.
I'd love to try Lancome, especially their mascaras, but unless their animal-testing policy changes, that line is not an option for me.


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 4, 2007)

I know I'm getting bored, maybe not with MAC, but with makeup in general.  I find that I already have everything I need, so why should I go out and purchase dupes of it?


----------



## ratmist (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_See that's what I love about the product lines where I work.  Whenever NARS puts out a new focus collection, the products are added to the permanent collection.  When there's something new out, it's usually added to the line permanently, and new colors of that product are constantly brought in.  I'm so over having to rush and fight for that last LE shadow or track it down on MUA, or get a CP.  What's the point?  GIVE ME PERMANENT OR GIVE ME DEATH!_

 
For me, a lot of the fun of makeup is color, but a lot of it doesn't work for me because of my skin tone.  I'm also very picky, so that doesn't help.  MAC is one of the few ranges that has an exceptionally large number of eyeshadows, especially if you include LE or D/C ones: a good proportion of those colours I feel I can comfortably wear.  But there's a finite number of colours really because if you blend well and buy the products to mix, the colour/texture spectrum is quickly filled.  

Maybe you have a bit of cash in your pocket and are feeling annoyed because your favourite thing on which to spend is tapped out now.  You can always find a new 'fix' in a new brand (Bobbi Brown and Chanel are my favourites but so expensive), or you can pocket the savings in the meantime and enjoy the collection you've worked hard to create.  Something's bound to come up sooner or later that you want to purchase, so pick up some stuff you haven't played with in a while and see how you feel.  Just remind yourself that you are not required to buy anything, and there's plenty of other things you could spend the cash on.  Like poor Specktra-ettes, for example


----------



## cno64 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I know I'm getting bored, maybe not with MAC, but with makeup in general.  I find that I already have everything I need, so why should I go out and purchase dupes of it?_

 
Maybe this says something about me, psychologically, but I can't imagine _ever_ getting bored with makeup!
Even when I find a product that I completely _*love*_, some part of me is always wondering if there might be something _even better _out there.
For example, I have the following in my eyeshadow collection:  one Satin Taupe, two Moth Brown and two French Grey eyeshadows; and one Coco, two Sunnydaze, two Subtle, and a Mauvement pigments. And I'm contemplating the purchase of a second Mauvement.
I mean, just how many taupe eyeshadows does one woman really _need_?
Does anyone else do that?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 4, 2007)

I really want Subtle... Maybe I should do a Gone But Not Forgotten for it..


----------

